# DirectDraw Error with StarWars Galactic Battlegrounds



## ChookWoods (Oct 5, 2003)

yesturday starwars worked just fine but today, with no change made to any system settings except for adding 2 new user accounts the game closes on loading with an error message saying: "Could not initialize graphics system. Make sure that your video card and driver are compatible with direct draw." Ive got directx 9.0b but it said same thing with 9.0a. Ive tested that direct draw works by running the test in dxdiag. My system is:
Windows XP
2.66Ghz P4
446mb DDR ram
ATI Radeon IGP (intergrated graphics processor) 345m 64mb

I havent tried updating graphics card drivers because I cant find a website to download them from (www.ati.com only tells yyou to get them from computer manufacturer). My computer is a compaq.
Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## scmazter (Oct 5, 2003)

Actually ATI does provide driver here:
http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html


----------



## ChookWoods (Oct 5, 2003)

ok yeah sorry i forgot to mention that the computer is a laptop. im not sure if the graphics card "ati igp 345m" comes under mobility or what. So could you please find the correct driver for me?


----------



## scmazter (Oct 5, 2003)

laptop? LAPTOP? LAPTOP!??!?!!?! If there's one thing I know about laptops itz the following:
You see because laptops are so small, itz hard to make video crads for them, thus the best video cards currently avalible for laptops & notebooks are about i duno 3-5 generations behind the PC onces.

From the ATI site:

The display driver supplied with a given notebook has been customized for:

the built-in flat panel display 
any other graphics or video options installed in that specific computer. 
As a result of these customizations, ATI Customer Care is unable to offer drivers for notebooks.

We recommend that you:
use the driver supplied with your notebook computer, or, 
obtain a driver update from the manufacturer of your notebook computer.

Anyway here is the right site, if you spot your laptop manufacturer there, update the driver
http://www.ati.com/buy/onboard/integrated/nbookigp.html


----------

